# A brief description of the last two and a half weeks



## Zeph (Sep 14, 2011)

Purely for anybody who may or may not have been wondering about my lack of of presence in the last couple of weeks.

Okay, so.

On the 28th of August, I met my now-boyfriend. I won't bore you all with the extreme details, but we basically met at my town's gay pride parade (Which I didn't even know existed until the day before, what luck), he is lovely, and I am happy. C:

School started again on the 5th of September. A bit daunting, being year 13 and all; I did have a kind of stress-based breakdown a few days in (thankfully at my boyfriend's house and not in anywhere public) where I suddenly realised how much work I have to do and university applications and all this and had a brief (Brief!) period of slight depression and feeling of loss. So I've decided that this year I'm actually going to put my head into it and work properly. That is to say, work towards improving particularly my Maths grade to get into the university I'd like to, erm, get into (Specifically Exeter, studying French and Italian). In French I'm predicted an A* which is fine, Theatre a B/A which again is good, but I need a B in maths rather than the C I got at AS. Hrrm.

Oh, also, I should be taking the Italian GCSE at the end of this year! That will be fun. Mr. Stabellini, the (clearly Italian) physics teacher at my school and the wonderful man who actually first interested me in Italian, said to me the other day that I'm "Amazing at languages" (I was touched!) and so should be aiming to do the AS-level exam rather than the GCSE, but I'll see.

Besides that, my personal statement for university is going fine (Except it's 2000 characters too long, ooer) my extended project essay ("Comment la réponse à et le statut juridique de l’homosexualité ont-ils change depuis la grèce ancienne jusqu’à l’europe moderne?" ("How have the response to and the legal status of homosexuality changed from ancient Greece to modern Europe?")) is, well, about a quarter done, general school work is taxing but bearable. I've not been able to get on the computer a lot and so also have the guilt of seemingly abandoning online friends eating at me too, so stress is running kind of high in my mind, but y'know, things should cool down, I have a wonderful boyfriend and hopefully my life will be going the way I want it to in a year's time!

Also, exciting news: My boyfriend and (to a lesser extent) I are running an LGBTQ youth group in my town (He started it since he gets bullied for being gay (Something that's never really happened to me, oddly (I like brackets within brackets))) and the first meeting is tomorrow evening! Excitement is exciting.

And we're also meeting with the headteacher and various other members of the school management soon to get them to change the school's attitude to homophobia (For example, teachers aren't trained in how to deal with homophobia or homophobic bullying, and the school's policy has two pages on racism yet just a single mention of the word 'sexuality' in a list of thing that shouldn't be judged), which is kind of exciting, you know. In fact I'll make a thread about that somewhere else somewhen.



Thank you for reading if you did; I'm not expecting any replies but I just thought I'd leave this here for anybody who was interested.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 14, 2011)

You missed out the bits where you ate, slept and breathed.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 15, 2011)

Zephy's back! woot

Glad to hear things are going relatively well for you! Good luck with everything.

*throws 'congrats on your finding a boyfriend' snowflakes on you*


----------

